

Before our eyes, the Arctic is changing from an impenetrable wasteland into an oceanic crossroads. - robg
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200811/map-arctic

======
whacked_new
Wow, I tend to think an ice-free Arctic means something has gone really wrong.
So wrong that it wouldn't be the time to think about the shifting geopolitical
power... 2013 eh?

~~~
eru
Ice-free only in summer.

